
Show HN: Oneliner.me – Get a one-liner about you - onelinerme
https://oneliner.me/
======
teamspirit
I often wish that "Show HN" posts followed the same format as "Launch HN". I
think it would be more beneficial for both the community seeing the product as
well as the showcasing party.

Posts where there is detailed information about the project, who is behind it,
how it started, etc., and maybe some contact info. Even the tiniest percentage
of this information would be more helpful.

This is the second time in as many days I clicked a Show HN link and had no
idea what I was looking at. The first was the nearest volcano site from
yesterday; the page did nothing without location access.

------
gatherhunterer
This is an unassuming request for valuable user data. Any informed user would
refuse to give out their account information to a service like this. This
encourages unsafe behavior with regards to personal privacy.

~~~
Madeindjs
I totally agree. It's like theses quiz used by Cambridge Analytica to know who
celebrity are you.

Why not use a more privacy friendy system? Like just use your email or
generate a uniq link to share with your friends.

------
lijogdfljk
Some examples would be neat. Though, even if I was interested I'm not using
Google or Facebook, so I guess I can't partake.

Congrats regardless :)

~~~
wingerlang
Same, no way I am letting a random app go through all my stuff for some
novelty purpose.

Maybe it doesn't go through things? Maybe it isn't novelty? Who knows, the
website isn't indicative of anything at all.

~~~
Kuraj
For what it's worth, the login pop-up served by Google or Facebook describes
what kind of data will be shared with the app, so you can make a conscious
decision.

------
guessmyname
It’s completely broken for me.

Privacy page: 503 Server Unavailable —
[https://i.imgur.com/cOihKSE.png](https://i.imgur.com/cOihKSE.png)

Terms page: 504 Gateway Timeout —
[https://i.imgur.com/ZR8QOsy.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZR8QOsy.png)

Facebook account: 200 OK but the OAuth flow is broken, here’s an example [1].

[1]
[https://tellingr-a5c30.firebaseapp.com/__/auth/handler?code=...](https://tellingr-a5c30.firebaseapp.com/__/auth/handler?code=vHvpevPrlfHWeANw-e8zPA31IHtKprTMkK4-ro82pXEetfnghaXHZqfh7uWi2wCy7EnsNXavGFSHW_9akYCvvEOu4skbQbhed-
Sxq_ZYMd3XyZVBq8JueOWSbQjBJfKBi0g6Hwz9Qibf6ii1c8XSZZXwD5M2yleZsXuh85BgMYIrDzy0q3w4cdF0I5_TDgiWeiwijODmTUGpa60iezrsjaMi6b0saAoQh2sDQ3K-yteAi9g4CFSweeyx-
RFo62dyoICfXJZv2I0vcbc3WWgs-J9ngS3EV2zwC_k8lEAf0LWFhUiMqMl4Ef4h7hrzvIn3ISprX54HnHv3RnfnEGNPV_Al-4mdX5sHxrUmDlbFdOBwjF73WWDAN1al1OUNj86aS1B&granted_scopes=public_profile,email&state=AMbdmDlwQqYKHSbBAteM2WXxn6w29sBC4-aB5T1Am0zRA6US83FOl51nnpr_7vdR8tsztAVqz_cGz0ZNBKMMqEMUfoFASqYAhCQpLmQ8huUNFs1_BIJ7oGFhRdbLK7yqt9aF3fXObT5vCRfdEZUXBjNo7UaIDMlH5E5MU5Q9GziJcr_zzTv4eRypzuA8Z8b1AXCWeCjy52HPqnecR7-whui8G1UbihgNsTcgtR4D06jw5E-5Ogc74ZS3C9UJT6nQV26gIw9Vfglc3XR9z8pJoTdkS-
XO69fyXH8-oaXQ9-Rl1yvY_KZc4D0vbjSc_cMQhkSgqBXRNsU1QeSnWFf3qKQ#_=_)

~~~
themost123
The privacy and terms page are viewable now~~

------
bassman9000
You have to grant permissions on Google to read the Terms of Use or Privacy
Policy.

Hard no.

~~~
rovr138
The TOS and Privacy Policy are in the home page. At least on mobile.

Still, not signing up to them because I don’t have a Google or Facebook
account.

------
somada141
Kudos on launching but HN may not be the right platform to showcase a tool
that offers a cryptic explanation of what it does and then requires the keys
to the kingdom to try it out.

I think a video showing the tool in action, or even a few screenshots and
couple blurbs, would go a long way to convincing a person to use it (if
they're interested).

------
rambojazz
Continue with Google

Continue with Facebook

.. I'll continue elsewhere

------
ricc
Just curious if this note[0] was already there before or your just added it
after receiving criticism...

[0] "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. ️"

~~~
onelinerme
Lol it was already there. I do love critical feedback.:)

------
Gys
> The social login only access your name, profile image, and email address.

The oneline is based on only that? Sounds like being very random

------
hawkilt
how to trust this?

~~~
onelinerme
What makes you hesitant?

